
John Carmack on government (2010) - filleokus
https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1895320834035758&id=100006735798590
======
filleokus
Sorry for the Facebook.com URL, I couldn't find it on the Internet Archive.
Here is a Pastebin mirror for those not interested in visiting Facebook:
[http://pastebin.com/FbkyPxz5](http://pastebin.com/FbkyPxz5)

